# SPI for the weekend.. Wading Spots?



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Gunna head down to South Padre On Thur morning and return Sun (7/3-7/6).. I have never fished Padre so just wanted to see if you guys had any advice on where I should wet a line.. Don't want to get too crazy as I don't know the waters over there, maybe hang out in knee-waist deep.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spotted (Feb 27, 2014)

You can find some fish behind the convention center. The water is super clear there so you can actually see the many potholes. What will you be throwing? LIve bait, arties, both?


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Thank u! I think we'll be on that end of the island as well so that works out. I'll be hauling some artificials down with me, so i'll give that a shot first then just swith it up as needed. Appreciate it


----------



## Spotted (Feb 27, 2014)

Post a report afterwards so we know how you did! :texasflag


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

U can also try right off the bridge on the SPI side, good reds and trout usually caught there, have shoes on though as there is alot of oysters in the area there.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Will Definitely post if i have any luck, and will certainly be wearing shoes as well. Thank you!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

If you have the time, you can try driving over to Laguna Vista and hitting Holley Beach as well. Of all the walk in spots I've tried down there I had my best catches there.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Tailchaser.. Will def try and hit each spot while im down there!


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Between the two causeways on the island side used to be fairly good. Wade out to waist deep and chunk live shrimp with a cork used to produce good trout. That was a while back and things may have changed.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the advice gents.. Ended up taking a guided trip one of the days and dabbled in the surf a time or two. Guided trip was ok, guess i had set my expectations too high.. Ended up with 11 keeper trout (4 guys) probably threw back about 20 undersized. Still had a good time catching fish though!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've been hearing the fishing has been tough down there lately, my buddy spent a week down there in June and said it was the slowest he's ever experienced in the area.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Yeah i guess so, another boat was docking about the same time with only 6 in the boat.. Still had a good time catching, guide was a character. Overall good day with the boys.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

djsaenz20 said:


> Yeah i guess so, another boat was docking about the same time with only 6 in the boat.. Still had a good time catching, guide was a character. Overall good day with the boys.


Fishing has been tough down here. I'm not fishing the next week due to wind its hard enough with out it.. Found schools of reds with out the wind with the 30mph wind we had this weekend it was crazy hard to find anything.


----------

